# Newest Galnet Miui?



## FLHC (Apr 1, 2012)

I've been doing some googling on Galnet and can't seem to find any information other than the newest update was about a month ago.

Does anyone know the official link to Galnet as I can't seem to find it anywhere/know if it's compatible with the DX? All I can find is the 2.2.5 and a 2.2.10 for the droid 2 when I google "Galnet Miui"


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Dunno if there's any later builds, but Beans stopped building them. He went to get focused on actual ICS MIUI, MIUI v4. If you want that its available here:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/18790-official-miuius-v4-2525-05282012-working-phonedatammscamcorderbeats-audio/


----------



## goldsmitht (Jun 13, 2011)

if you don't want to go to the ICS version and want to stick on GB, then this version by Wiz is VERY stable

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/19646-miuius-defx-2012512/


----------

